

Ask HN: When is a business cofounder absolutely necessary? - jpd750

I&#x27;m technical and founding my own startup right now - it is vastly technical SaaS startup, but while it is very technical - there is a lot of work on the business end that doesn&#x27;t meet my background.<p>I do have a little background in business (from college) but nothing that matters too much on the business from the real world (IMO).<p>Right now, I&#x27;m moonlighting my own startup and have focused for about the past 3 months now solely on the product. Before working on the product I did some market research, did a survey to my initial target audience, and have talked to a handful of individuals about it. All with pretty positive feedback once I thoroughly explained it (and no they weren&#x27;t my best friends).<p>My question is, when is a cofounder (on business end) <i>absolutely</i> needed?
 --&gt; I know optimally, the sooner the better, even 3 months earlier would have been better - but I haven&#x27;t found a good fit so far. Any ideas?<p>If I could do it all myself, I would, but that is unrealistic for one person, while moonlighting :)<p>Thank you - to anyone with advice or thoughts on this.
======
bifrost
They are handy for sleeping, vacations, and having someone else to lean on.
Sometimes they actually contribute to the business too :)

